# Install From Source



## mefizto (Jan 22, 2011)

Greetings all,

I would like to install the latest release for Gnucash (2.4.0), but it does not appear to be in ports yet.  However it is available as a source (bzip2, gzip).

What is the best way to install it so that I can manage it, i.e., replace it, remove it, recompile with different options, etc.?

Has anyone installed this version?  Any issues?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2011)

Modify the existing port so it uses the latest source. When it works submit the patches so they can be updated in the ports tree.

Porter's Handbook


----------



## mefizto (Jan 23, 2011)

SirDice,

thank you for the answer.  I looked at the Porter's Handbook, but that is, with my current experience over my head, so I will stick with the current port and wait for an updated one.

Kindest regards,

Pavel


----------

